# Baby is breech, please help!!!



## suebee (Mar 15, 2002)

Hello! I am 36 weeks pregnant and just found out that my baby is in the frank breech position. I would really appreciate any insights anyone can share with me about helping the baby turn, external version, experience with frank breech vaginal births, etc. Many many thanks!!!


----------



## vermonter (Jan 6, 2002)

Hi There,

Both my birthing instructor, midwife, and yoga instructor recommend using a down ward dog yoga position to help facilitate a baby to turn. Basically get on all 4's (hands and knees) and then stick you butt up in the air and straighten your arms. basically you want to look like a triangle. you can keep your arms bent too. You may also want to try a modified shoulder stand too. Just get on your back and lift your legs up in the air. Try not to worry too much. Your baby still has time to turn. I know folks whose babies decided to turn a couple of days before delivery. Actually, my sisters turned the night she went into to labor. ALso, try sitting on a birthing ball. It promotes good posture and makes you lean somewhat forward-another good turning position. Hope that helps.


----------



## OneTrickPony (Feb 12, 2002)

Here's another thought or two: avoid sitting back/slouching - like when you are watching tv or reading...try to sit forward, or kneel. (I know this is hard when you are 36 weeks pregnant!). Also, you might try spending part of each day on your hands and knees - in the shower or bath, or washing your floors.

I know this can sound like odd advice, but like with the suggestions above you are trying to make your baby more comfortable in a different position. Hands and knees positions are more about turning a "sunny side up" baby back over, but they are apparently helpful generally in moving babies.

I just wanted to give you more things to try.

You can also do a "downward puppy" when the downward dog gets too tiring - this is the same as the downward dog, but you can kneel.

Good luck mama!


----------



## valeria_vi (Nov 19, 2001)

find a good chiro and try a "webster technique"
also, I have heard something about moxibustion, but I'm not sure if it is to turn a breech or to induce labor.
then, people say to play music through earphones that had been placed right by your pubic bone and also flash a light right in that area as well - both will sort of attract the baby.
I am not speaking from experience here, but I've heard of people using those things.


----------



## chocomoto (Nov 21, 2001)

My son was breach at 36 weeks and I tried just about everything to get him to turn: pelvic rocking 5 times a day, lying on my ironing board at a 45 degree angle for hours, playing music in strategic spots, shining a flashlight on my belly, doing handstands while holding my breath in thermal pools, visualisation of him turning, talking to him and asking him to turn around!
My doctor wasn't keen on me having a breech vaginal birth, and since this was my first baby I was worried about it. I asked my midwife and she didn't offer me much encouragement either. They way I saw it at the time, he either had to turn or I was stuck with a c-section. It was a difficult time for me. I read a lot about it and discovered that the external version had to be done by 36-37 wks at the latest, or the baby would probably be to big to turn. Well, that's what the medical literature said. I've heard so many accounts of babies turning at the last minute, in fact my sister's previously head-down baby turned breech the day before delivery. I guess I didn't want to take the risk that he wouldn't turn on his own, so I went ahead with the external version (against my doctor's wishes...he said it was too interventionist and he didn't like doing them). I had to spend the day in the hospital.....but it worked. End of story. It was not at all painful, contrary to what many people say, but I have to say that I didn't feel great about forcing my little one around. I mean, I felt like I was invading his space.
Looking back I'm glad I did it, because I don't think I would have had the courage or the neccessary support to have a vaginal breech delivery.
If you want to know more about the version, just ask. But I hope that some of the other methods will work for you.

Carolyn


----------



## Kim (Nov 19, 2001)

.


----------



## clewal (Nov 20, 2001)

I read somewhere to visualize the baby turning. Talking to your baby might help also.


----------



## OceanMomma (Nov 28, 2001)

Saffron was breech till about 37 weeks. One foot up & one foot down. Definite c-section if she stayed that way. I had acupuncture. I used moxa on the point on my little toe on the outside just below the toe nail. I also stopped eating anything sweet & that included fruit, which was a bit of a bummer coz it was xmas & the middle of summer here. However, she turned at about 37 1/2 weeks


----------



## Kateri (Nov 21, 2001)

Hey, Sue, is that you? I just got your email (assuming this is you) and came here to read up on breech babies. You've come to the right place. The mothering boards are a great resource.

What everybody said so far is great advice. Try not to stress, visualize, and get on your hands and knees everyday. I remember reading a funny story here a few months ago when my sister's baby was breech about a woman who's baby turned at, I think, 40 weeks or maybe even later. She was sitting Indian style giving her husband a blow job when she could feel her baby beginning to move towards the proper position. She got up and manuevered the baby with her hands until her baby was fully head down. Not that I'm suggesting you do this, I just thought it was pretty funny.

Good luck!


----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)

Wow, I had to check and make sure I wasn't chocomoco ours stories are so similar!

Bonnie was breech at 37 weeks and I was very concerned about it because we really wanted a home birth, but more than that I was willing to do damn near anything in the world to avoid a section. There was no one in my area that would deliver a breech vaginally for a first time mom.

Things I tried include:
a session with a hypnotist to help me talk the baby into turning.
same hypnotist, guided visualisation
Daddy talking to, singing and waving flashlights at the bottom of my uterus
pelvic rocking
moxibustion
my chiro wouldn't do the Webster. He wasn't familiar with it and didn't feel comfortable manipulating me to that degree.
I never heard of any dietary assistance.. I would like to hear more about that OceanMomma.
edited because I forgot about using my husbands electric razor at the top of my uterus to annoy the baby into turning.

I finally ended up with a version. Unlike chocomoco it hurt like hell. I hadn't met the doc who did it until he came in that morning to scare the crap out of me with arecitation of the possible complications of a version. So much for relaxing during the procedure! For me, it was worth it. It saved me a trip to Tennessee to see Ina May which was next on my list.

I not sure I would do a version again if I had to choose again. When Bonnie was born she had the shortest umbilical my midwife had seen in 30-some years. I could very easily have abrubted. Sometimes the baby has a very good reason for not turning.

Suebee, is there anyone in your area who would catch your baby if s/he stays breech? Can you go to Tennessee if the the baby stays put? Consider all your options and good luck!

There is a similar thread in homebirth you might want to read.


----------



## Tigerchild (Dec 2, 2001)

We went with the external version.

My doctor won't perform a version UNTIL 37 weeks at the earliest, as it can send you into labor, and she doesn't like things to be any riskier than it has to be.

I experienced absolutely no pain, and Fiona was turned within 3 minutes. Her heartrate never even wavered (but she's a pretty laid back kid). In retrospect I'm glad we did it, it eased my mind (although I had to have an unexpected cesarean anyway due to other reasons).

I felt comfortable with the version (despite all the horrible scare stories I read about them online) because my doctor is/was extremely experienced in both the version technique AND the delievery of breech babies vaginally--so I knew she would not push me towards an elective cesarean.

Weigh all your options before you make a decision, and you might as well try some of the 'home remedy' type of things, as they don't hurt and are free.


----------



## moon girl (Nov 24, 2001)

Our baby was also breech at 36 weeks. We tried a lot of the things other people have already listed. One that I didn't see was pulsatilla, a homeopathic remedy. My midwife feels that 9 times out of 10 there are emotional factors involved in a breech baby and to be honest, I think what got our baby to turn was dh and I tuning into our child and working through some of our fears. I also went to a cranial sacral practicioner who balanced some of the energy meridians in my body and "made room" for the baby to turn. Good luck


----------



## FLDoula (Mar 16, 2002)

I work with a lot of moms as their doula, and have heard that this works:

elevate your hips off the ground with your head and back laying flat - then put frozen peas or what ever other frozen veggies that are plyable on the baby's head. The baby will move away from the peas and head for the correct position. You will need to do it every day until the baby locks him/herself into position.

Also know that accupunture works. Actually can see the baby move!


----------



## Raihana (Apr 26, 2002)

I hope this is the right place to post this...

I just got back from an OB visit today. I am due on May 22. The ultrasound revealed that during the last month my son has turned to a feet first position. The doctor said today that if he hasn't turned back head down by May 17 he will schedule me at the hospital & give me an epidural & try to turn him. He stated that if they are sucessful at turning him that I would at that point be induced, if not I would be taken in for a c-section. Is there anything I can do to avoid this??? He stated that the epidural was necessary because turning the baby is quite painful. Is this true? Also if they can turn him why would it be necessary to induce?

My first child was delivered via c-section. My daughter was delivered vaginally with no pain meds but I was induced with her due to not dialating. I cannot stand the thought of having another c-section. It was one of the main reasons I was unsucessful at breastfeeding my son. I also would like to just experience a natural labor/birth process. I have done nothing today but cry over this, my heart is breaking please help!


----------



## peggy (Nov 19, 2001)

Oh Raihana, I can hear how upset you are coming through in your post. I have had no experience with this, so I have no advice, just a hug ((( )))).
Hopefully one of our other Mama's can help.

Thinking of you,
peggy


----------



## lunasmum (Feb 8, 2002)

i am a regular at a prenatal yoga class and this problem comes up alot. the sikhs swear by listening to the sound of gongs to turn a breech baby.

get a tape and listen listen listen. i don't know where you're located, but i know you can probably find tapes at golden bridge yoga in los angeles.
323 936 4172. maybe you can call them or try their website, or even talk to one of the prenatal yoga teachers about this. hope this helps.

best of luck!!!


----------



## Corriander (Nov 19, 2001)

There is a chiropractic technique for turning breach babies - the webster technique? You could try doing hand stands in a pool. there is also lying on an ironing board with the foot end elevated on the couch. Have a serious talk with the baby and tell her/him that she needs to get with the program.

I'm sorry this is happening to you. I would ask your OB what is the benefit with doing a version before your due date. Maybe you had a few more weeks to wait then the baby would turn on its own.

Keep in touch and good luck!


----------



## AngelaB (Nov 20, 2001)

try going to the chiropractor. it is called the websters technique. it is an adjustment of the pelvis i had it done a few times because i was worried about having a breech baby again. he ended up turning though. i did have a natural vbac. anyways i think doing the version is a good idea. they do it in the OR incase there are problems. youn dont have to have an epidural but i would consider some kind of relaxant. i have heard and read that versions work best with a relaxed uterus it can be painfully uncomfortable.
i would request a heprin lock instead of a routine iv and dont let them induce you even if the baby doesnt turn . let your body go into labor naturally to insure a full term bambino.

i just reread your post and it made me kind of mad that your doctor has so little faith in the body. you can have more than on version done if your baby decides to turn back. and definately do a search on google about versions it does pose some risks. i speak of it lightly only because i am not faced with the decision. i think you should wait to have the baby (even after the version)until baby is ready to enter the world.

so go to the chiropractor , go swimming, do a head stand, lay with a couple of pillows under the small of your back so your head is down and you are at a 45 degree angle. this is supposed to disengage the baby from the pelvis so he has room to turn.. do a search on turning breech babies i bet you will find some promising ideas.
i had a c-sec with my first because he was breech so i read a lot about it because i was at a higher risk for a breech with #2. good luck sweetie and if you need someone to talk to you can PM me remember to stay as relaxed as you can. and dont let that doctor boss you around he is working for you and its your baby and your body. if you are not due until the 22 then you have plenty of time. i went into labor naturally with ds #1 and he was breech and it was better for him and my body to go into labor on its own instead of being induced or scheduled c.

good luck!
AngelaB


----------



## audrey (Jan 24, 2002)

I am a chiropractor and I would definetly try the Webster technique.It has worked for many moms. Hope this helps


----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)

bump


----------



## Ruth (Nov 19, 2001)

What great positive stories and advice. I wish ya'll were around when this exact thing happened to me. I tried most of the suggestions here, I read EVERY bookstore book and EVERY library book I could find and there are more suggestions here than in all those books. (I certainly didn't see anything about a blow job, too funny.)

I ended up with a c-section. I called everyone who I could think of, even Ina May. She wouldn't take me because it was my first baby. I felt bad about it for a long time, but you know what? It's been 4 years and I don't feel bad about it anymore. Someone along the way told me, you got pregnant to have a baby, not a vaginal birth. There was just a teeny tiny bit of wisdom there.

I really really did not like doctors (and like them even less after my c-section.) IF I have another baby, I know that will have a home birth after c-section (HBAC).

Good luck to you and your baby!


----------



## bebe luna (Nov 20, 2001)

I know of this working in 3 cases!!
Go to an acupuncturist and have them perform moxibustion on you... moxa is a pressed stick of the herb mugwort that is burned and held near the body to add warmth/energy to specific acu points and muscle areas... for breech babies it is held above the very last point on the Urinary Bladded channel, which is at the tip of the outside of the little toe...
Sounds crazy, but it has great success rate!! It's completely safe, comfortable, and non-invasive!


----------



## valeria_vi (Nov 19, 2001)

guys,
heres' another thing i've heard of (never tried it myself, but it is harmless, so why not give it a shot) - pace something really cold (like apack of frozen veggies ot ice) on top of your uterus. teh babe will try to get its head away from the cold and might turn head down this way.


----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)

I have heard that COL Midwife... unfortunately my midwife wouldn't do it and refered me to a gyn who had a pretty good record of turning babes. It is very hard to find someone to deliver a breech on an untried pelvis. It's dumb but it's true. If Ina May won't I don't know who will or how you would find him or her!

I don't think WE here consider sections safer but the docs are convinced it is the only way to go... in part because they havn't learned their job and don't know how to catch a breech. I'm getting all wound up now so I should take a break.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 19, 2001)

Suebee, As others have said, my advice is that I would try all of these other non-intrusive procedures before trying a version.

I had a version by a midwife (two different times) and once by a medical doctor ONLY AFTER I tried many many of the suggestions here. Both the midwife and the doctor HURT alot. The second time the midwife tried it, it hurt way less because I was prepared for the pain - the doctor never said anything about pain just started pushing! The second time the midwife tried it I also had had one shot of tequila (the only drop of alcohol I had all through my pregnancy and 4 years of nursing). That time didn't hurt much, but luckily my husband was there because I was saying Try it Again Try it Again (I wanted so badly for the procedure to work) and the baby's heart beat was slowing down. My dh brought me to my senses and said NO MORE.

I would have tried the many other cool suggestions made here but after three versions my poor dd said I AM OUT OF HERE WHAT IS GOING ON and was born 3 and 1/2 weeks early.

I couldn't find any doctor in my area to deliver a breech baby vaginally. Somebody told me it was because I lived in a big metropolitan area where malpractice suits are sky-high. They said if I lived in a smaller town, that I may have gotten a doctor to do it.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

I have heard that water helps. Swimming or floating or just hanging out I guess but submerged. SOmething about bouency (sp?). Good luck. There is noone here who will deliver a breech. The one DFr. who does it is retiring. I think my midwife woiuld do it but she doesn't have any experiance so they won't let her (the dr. in her practice) see that circular motion there. No experiance so we can't do it which means no experiance. . . .


----------



## teachermom (Nov 21, 2001)

do try a chiropractor, I have heard about a lot of sucess with the Webster technique.
My doctor turned my son when I was 36 wks (the reason they don't wait till you due date is twofold...if you go into labor early, they have a breech babe & as the baby gets bigger it's harder to turn it w/o risking damage to the cord or plasenta. they also can't do it too early or the baby just flips back!). My doctor gave me a muscle relaxer and pain meds before doing the version. From what the nurses said afterwards I understand that this was unusual (my doc was awsome and I guess he does somethings differantly because he usually specializes in only high risk pregnancies; he's a perinatoligist) and that usually it just hurt like hell (again, according to the nurses). I don't understand why they would use an epidoral though, knowing that it has very common side effects. Also make sure that your doctor plans to use an ultrasound machine to see whats happening inside as he does the version (lowers the risk of catching the cord and causing plasenta damage...causing an emergancy c-section). If you are not induced after the version there is a risk of the baby turning back but so what at worst you will have a c-section (sounds like you doc plans that anyway if you don't have the version) and at best it stays head down and you get a full term baby! by the way I did carry my son to 38 weeks when he came on his own and was born head first in the easist labor I've had yet.
Good luck!


----------



## AutumnMoonfire (Dec 29, 2001)

I heard something at work the other night, an OB in my town has a goofy non invasive method that works for turning breaches. Take a bag of frozen peas and lay it on your belly on top while you are laying down. if you put it near where the baby's head is the baby will turn vertex to get away from the cold peas. It has to be peas. He has told women to do this and at the next sono the babies have been vertex.

This is far from guarenteed, but the OB in question is Mr cautious and he asked me what I was trying to prove with my two natural and normal births. I told him my two mec delivery babies would not have benefitted from my having narcotics. so he's pretty mainstream in a lot of respects.

Just call him Dr. Peas


----------



## BowenTherapist (Apr 25, 2002)

I'm sorry to hear about your situation.
I've heard that a flashlight can help to turn a baby.
I think what you do is lie down relaxed and have someone guide the baby with the light. I have no idea if this works...
Your prob better off with the chiropractor.


----------



## sweetmama (Apr 15, 2002)

Have your partner talk to the baby, close to your belly, and down low, the idea is that the baby will turn to get closer to the sound, same thing with playing music through headphones and placing them down low on your belly.

Because I'm midwifery/home birth oriented I always think of midwifery today as a resource (a great magazine with a great website and discussion boards like this). I would think that you could get some support and advice there, even if you're having an OB birth. I think their web address is just www.midwiferytoday.com good luck!


----------



## Kim (Nov 19, 2001)

Do a search on this forum for breech babies -- my baby was still breech at 36 weeks. The babe turned on her own, but I researched my alternatives.

Try or look into these options:

*Moxibustion - an burned herb is held near the outside of your little toe. Supposed to be very effective if done by a skilled acupuncurist.

*Webster Technique - call the chiropractors in your area to find out who does this technique. Again, very effective if done by a skilled chiropractor. They don't like to do the webster before 36 weeks in case the baby tries to turn around again.

*Visualize your baby turning around. Do you know which way your baby is facing? If so, rub your belly in circles as if your baby was diving forward.

*The ironing board (or use pillows) to get your butt and feet off the ground. It's really uncomfortable, but try to do this for at least 15 minutes a couple of times a day.







:

*The external version should be your last resort because it has been known to induce labor.

Good luck to you and blessings on your birth!
Kim


----------



## Heather C. (Apr 29, 2002)

I've heard that an accupuncturist can help turn a breech baby. They burn a stick of moxa and the heat helps to coax the baby to get headed in the right direction. Good Luck!


----------



## StillForest (Nov 27, 2001)

Our DD kept going breech till 37+ weeks. I remember how harrowing that was. I did handstands
in the pool, lying down on the ironing board perched on the couch and had DH shine a flashlight and sing to DD a couple times each night. We actually felt her moving while he did this. Hard to say which finally did the trick--but she did turn head down.

I was going to try the Webster Technique if all else failed --though had trouble finding someone to do it. Also heard that there is a flower essence that is supposed to help with this (Bougainvillea??? not sure).

Good luck!!


----------



## dandelion (Dec 21, 2001)

Have you considered trying to find a midwife/doctor who would assist at a breech birth? It's probably not too late since many people switch caregivers in the last couple of weeks for similar reasons.

My second baby was breech and born at home (also a VBAC). My midwives assured me that many babies are breech for a reason and turning is not always best. They also told me that breech babies usually just "fall out". Well, they were right! My baby came out incredibly easy without even a tear and we found out the baby was breech because the cord wasn't attached to the placenta probably, sp the baby likely wouldn't have survived head-down.

Just a suggestion...


----------



## chocomoto (Nov 21, 2001)

Here I am reading through these posts again because #2 is breech too!! I'm 32 weeks, so I've still got some time, but my OB doesn't think this one will turn on it's own since #1 didn't.

I am a bit frustrated and wondering what is wrong with me!! It's probably not a uterine abnormality since I did have a successful version and delivery last time. I don't think its psychological either, because I am really looking forward to this birth with my midwife.

I'm scheduled for a version at 35 weeks, but have the same reservations about it as last time (even though it worked). Mainly I'm worried about premature labor. I also think that maybe there is a reason that this baby is breech, and I don't want to interfere with that.
My OB will do a breech vaginal delivery this time around, but I really want to birth with my midwife. It is illegal here for her to assist with breech deliveries.

I found a great site for inspiration:
Heads Up! All About Breech Babies, Welcome to the new home of my all breech website!

Carolyn
due with #2 Sept 1


----------



## jayasun (Jul 3, 2002)

hi you two mamas!

my baby too was breech at 34-36 weeks. felt her go that way one night on the couch. what a event!

this will duplicate others suggestions-

1) visualization
2) laying inclined on ironing board ( i visualized at the same time







)
3) homeopathic pulsatilla
4) played music on earphones at pelvic outlet
5) i too saw chiropractor-had craniosacral work
6) did moxi too at the accupuncturist.

just to cover my bases, i began researching docs in the area that would attempt delivery of breech babies, and talking to them about version. looking at my options if the baby didn't turn spontaneously helped me to not get freaked...

baby turned (hooray!), ended up with a cesarean birth anyway for other reasons







its hard to do, but trust that your baby knows what it needs to do- even if it stays breech.

can't wait to hear your birth stories!

love and light

jaya


----------



## mamasarah (May 28, 2002)

baby still has plenty of time to turn...
i was worried so we had dh talk to baby with his head in my lap, plus i've been doing yoga pretty much every day--hands and knees positions, etc.. . and then voila.. baby flipped over. you could try these , baby might just need a little encouragement







plus my midwife says babies will sometimes turn and turn until the very end.


----------



## CorasMama (May 10, 2002)

Two encouraging anecdotes:

When I was about 33-34 weeks pg, dd was still breech (frank breech). Because of all my preterm labor, OB wanted to do a version a little earlier than most, because he didn't want me going into labor with her breech, and it could have happened any time. As we were driving to the dr.'s office to get the version done, she turned herself around!







It was reallly quite funny to watch, like something from and Alien movie, because she turned around in two relatively quick movements.

I was born frank breech, vaginal birth, my mother's first (and only) birth. I came out like greased lightning, too. By the time the doctor had worked up the courage to tell my mom that it might be time for a c-section, I was at +1 and coming fast!









Good luck


----------



## birthwarrior (Mar 13, 2002)

So, Suebee,what's the scoop? My first 2 were c-secs and I thot I had find a sympathetic doc. We discovered baby was breech and he said"you're lucky as I am one of the few docs that will deliver breech" but when I reminded him it was my first labor also he said no way. So, my fiance and I saw 3 other docs and one would perform a version but oNLY with the team ready for a c-sec as this may promote labor. I called my Bradley instructor who gave me number of area's ICAN leader who gave me number of Birth clinic in Michigan where there was a breech birth tape she advised me to ask if I could beg,borrow,buy or steal as I was NOT going to go to a hospital and I was going to make dh catch. We had just seen a video in class about a woman who at 36 weeks switched docs so she could have a breech vbac and so I figured I could too but time was running out as after 38 weeks the chance of turning declines. I tried some of the methods advised here but to no avail so off I trotted to Michigan and felt at peace and safe. My mw talked to me and manually turned the baby...she stopped for a contraction I didn't even know I was having! It wasn't anymore uncomfortable than my 3 yo leaning on my belly. Took about 5 minutes. And then I walked and squatted for an hour and got to know her better and asked if I could have my baby there. And she said if the baby goes back to breech, so what? We'll have a breech baby







I almost wished the baby would go back to breech so I could flaunt it in the face of everyone who tried to dissuade me from my goal of a VBAC that not only did I have a natural VBAC, BUT a breech first time VBAC at that! In the end, I am glad he stayed head down as there were complications we had to deal with but I achieved my goal and I owe it all to my MW. In fact, she is my hero and I named our third VBAC(with same midwife), after her. We only had to drive 3 hours and as it was my first labor technically, I wasn't worried 3 hours would catch us on the road. I too had thot of tennessee but now I know Nancy Cohen is a mw so if Aunt Val can't do it, I'd go there!


----------



## birthwarrior (Mar 13, 2002)

i also want to add my son may have "known" I was afraid this doc would end up sclicing me, sympathetic as he preened to be. Plus, my brother,his preggie wife, 2 yo dd, and rottweiler were living in our basement and they were stressing me. they moved out and a week later I went to midwife. A week later I married my fiance and almost a month later we had our child. So the contractions were heavy for awhile and dh was afraid I'd start labor b4 we were able to get married, but ds was a smartie even while inutero!


----------



## Cornflower (May 5, 2002)

I really think that breech can require a very individual response. I was very anxious and fearful of the transition to motherhood and I think I needed to spend that quiet communing time. There are so many relatively gentle ways to encourage turning - just don't go overboard like I did and make yourself a wreck with worry.

Good luck!


----------



## betscher (Dec 5, 2001)

Baby was born breech but was fine! Thank you God!


----------



## chocomoto (Nov 21, 2001)

Well, tomorrow I'll be spending the day at the hospital for an external version. They'll do it in the morning and keep me all afternoon for observation. If anyone wants more info about what it is like, you can e-mail me.
Wish me luck!

Carolyn
due Sept. 1 2002 with #2
mom to Julian 4.17.00


----------



## Overyonder (Jul 23, 2002)

Hello,
My third child was breach up until the 36th week. Then he turned by himself. Then on the way to the doctor (I was 40 weeks), we were involved in a car accident. When I went in for my appointment, the baby had turned back into the breach position. My doctor told me that it was too late to do anything about it and I would have to deliver breach.
To make a long story short, I was a week late delivering a healthy baby boy who decided to come out butt first.

Overyonder


----------



## greensmile (May 19, 2002)

Wiyh #4 I did handstands in th pool 3 or 4 times. I could feel him doing 3/4 turns until finally he went all the way. With #2 I had to acknowledge that he was a boy and that was o.k.
(turned right then!)


----------

